# Golf R32 jerky throttle response!



## Georgeous (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Guys!

Traded in my 2002 TT225 for a 6mth old R32 last month and I'm a bit concerned about the smoothness of the acceleration at lower revs. I work away from home a lot, so have been unable to get the car into VW for a diagnostics check, so I thought I'd see what experience any R32 owners on this forum may have had of a similar nature.
I'm noticing a really jerky throttle response, very noticeable in 2nd gear, especially under light acceleration. By just resting your foot on the throttle, you can feel the car tugging. It's appears to be worse when the car is cold. I've also felt it in 3rd & 4th gears under gentle acceleration. If you sink the throttle she just shakes it off then takes off like a rocket.
But due to Gordon Browns Stealth Tax Collectors I've got to be a good boy for the next year or so, so I'm trying to drive sensibly...for the most part in any case! 
So any guesses guys? Duff engine sensor? Engine tuning out of whack?
Anybody experienced anything similar? I've also got a 95 plate Corrado Storm which accelerates as smooth as a baby's bottom, so it would be nice if the R32 would do the same.

Kind Regards
George T. Smith


----------



## Georgeous (Jun 28, 2004)

Smee Again!

No worries, I found a reference on here to a VW MkIV specific forum which I've joined, and it would appear all R32's suffer from this problem until you get an ECU software upgrade to get rid of it.

Thanks Anyway!
George T. Smith


----------

